# Bloomin Onion



## Raine (May 16, 2005)

Bloomin Onion

3 cups cornstarch
1 1/2 cups flour
2 tsps garlic salt
2 tsp paprika
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
24 ozs beer
4 - 6 collosal onions 4" dia or larger
seasoned flour, as needed
1 quart Creamy chili sauce

~  Mix cornstarch, flour and seasonings until well blended; add beeer, mix well.
~  Cut about 3/4" off top of onion, peel onion.
~  Cut into onion 12 - 16 vertical wedges, but do not cut through bottom [root end].   Remove about 1" of "petals" from center of onion. ~  Dip cut onion in seasoned flour and remove excess by shaking; dip in batter and remove excess by gently shaking.
~  Separate petals to coat thoroughly with batter; mix batter after standing to blend ingredients.
~  Gently place onion in fryer basket and deep fry at 375 - 400o for 1 1/2 minutes; turn over and fry a 1 - 1` 1/2 minutes longer or until golden brown.
~  Drain on paper towels.  Place onion upright in shallow bowl and remove center core with circular cutter or apple corer; serve hot with sauce. 
**Seasoned flour:   combine 2 cups flour, 4 tsps paprike, 2 tsps garlic powder, 1/2 tsp pepper, and 1/4 tsp caynne pepper; mix well.
**Creamy chili sauce:  combine 1 pint each mayonnaise and sour cream, 1/2 cup chili sauce and 1/2 tsp cayenne pepper. Optionally add 1/4 C horseradish.


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2005)

Yummmmmy.  I really like the sound of the creamy chili sauce.   Thanks!


----------

